# job Application deadline extension



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Would someone please shed light on my issue ? Recently a job position which I applied extended its submission deadline. Does it mean that I am unsuccessful ?

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's difficult to say, but it doesn't stop you applying for other jobs. I hope that your user name is not indicative to the place you are hoping to work


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If they have extended the deadline then it more than likely means they are still looking for the right person for the job therefore it looks like you didn't get it.


----------



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> It's difficult to say, but it doesn't stop you applying for other jobs. I hope that your user name is not indicative to the place you are hoping to work


 Thanks for switching on my light bulb


----------



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> If they have extended the deadline then it more than likely means they are still looking for the right person for the job therefore it looks like you didn't get it.


Yup, I agree with you. I feel the same as well. Its disappointing as I really hope to be shortlisted. I guess I will have to spend a day crying and mourning for the loss of this job. Thereafter, I hope to gather the necessary strength and motivation to continue with the job hunt. :cheer2:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It could also mean they're inundated with job applications and more are coming in... (tries to put a positive spin on it;-) )


----------



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> It could also mean they're inundated with job applications and more are coming in... (tries to put a positive spin on it;-) )


Thats very sweet of you . I appreciate your sensitivity towards my situation. Anyway, I have decided to shift my focus on something more interesting rather than dwelling on this issue. I think if it is meant to be mine, it would be. Right ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bloomindale said:


> Thats very sweet of you . I appreciate your sensitivity towards my situation. Anyway, I have decided to shift my focus on something more interesting rather than dwelling on this issue. I think if it is meant to be mine, it would be. Right ?


Absolutely! And to change your user name, which I would recommend, send me a PM with the new one and I will make the request.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

When you apply for jobs, if you aren't contacted by the company within a few days or a week (or two at most) assume that you weren't shortlisted and move on. Agonising over the deadline isn't going to help as there are all sorts of reasons the deadline may be extended.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Bloomindale,

You may have been shortlisted and just do not know it yet, they may just want a bigger choice of suitable candidates to interview rather than one!

If the extended deadline brings no suitable candidates the position could be yours :fingerscrossed:

The glass is always half full


----------

